# Few TILLY pics.



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Poor tilly asleep sitting up as she gets sick if she lies Down. Lol










Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful Tilly. Is she all fully better now?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Still gorgeous - got much curlier recently. she looks huge on the sofa!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Beautiful Tilly. Is she all fully better now?


Yep all fully better now. Thank god. She's still a fussy eater but I guess she'll eat it if she's hungry. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Still gorgeous - got much curlier recently. she looks huge on the sofa!!


Ya her coat did get alot more like ringlits. She's due a groom soon. 
It's very hard to tell tilly size in pics. She looks huge in most. 

I like the fact that she's still small enough to lift for a cuddle. Lol 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tilly really is one beautiful Poo


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Tilly is a beautiful girl


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. She def has stolen our hearts x 


Jeanie x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

The one of her in the car sleeping is adorable!!! she looks cuter than a baby!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tilly you get more adorable as time goes on! x


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

I always love to see photos of the gorgeous Tilly - love the car one too.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Tilly is lovely! The car one is so cute and her legs are so looooooong!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your lovely posts. 
Ya she has really Long legs she's the big year old on the 15th of September so hopefully she has stopped growing. I say that every month and she still keeps on growing. Lol 


Jeanie x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aah.. She looks fab. Is it me or is she getting lighter?
She's so photogenic


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I just love Tilly! She is so pretty


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya she seemed to go much lighter the more I get her cut. And loads of shirley temple curls 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

tilly is so lovely and cuddly,buddy is the same colouring had him at the groomers 2wks ago she scalped him didnt know if to laugh or cry,hoping it grows back quick so he looks more like tilly does still love him just as much.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

They're hair grows back so fast I only got tilly groomed in July and I'm actually getting her cut again next week. We are real softies when it comes to our poos. Lol 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------

